

Test your Color IQ - peakok
http://www.xrite.com/custom_page.aspx?PageID=77

======
inglorian
This took me about 5 mins -- score 0. Gender: female, age range: 16-19.

My method: I first grouped them in a rough approximation, and then treated it
like a bubble sort -- I compared two at a time and moved them if one was
closer to the goal color.

~~~
pistoriusp
I scored 904. I opened the page, clicked "Score test," and got back to work.
It took me about 5 seconds. ;)

~~~
jrockway
Same; almost.

I did the first row, clicked score, and noticed that I did well in that range.
Then, I didn't waste my time with the others.

------
binarray2000
If you have problems with red and green tones, take this test (if you haven't
already):

<http://www.toledo-bend.com/colorblind/ishihara.html>

------
kyro
I can't wait to hang my perfect score on the fridge.

------
crescendo
I scored 0. My strategy: first group the colors roughly by their "greenness",
"brownness", etc., and then blur vision by going slightly cross-eyed, making
it easier to see faults in the gradient. Adjust accordingly.

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
Yeah, I got a 4 the first time, and then a 0 doing the magic-eye trick. (On a
Macbook Pro LCD.)

------
etal
I'm a sucker for charts, so I hope X-rite releases some bell-curves based on
the cumulative data they're collecting here.

The eye's lens tends to develop a yellow tint over time, so that suggests the
older age ranges would have more points in the cyan range. And colorblindness
is more common in men, so that might show up too. Or, more likely, the charts
would just show which group has the best monitors. Useful marketing
information, anyway.

------
whacked_new
For those with good scores, was this effortless? I ended up running out of
patience. Spending longer would have given better results, but does that miss
the point?

~~~
pmjordan
It does take some time, and it depends on your screen. Some TFTs have terrible
colour resolution depending on gamma setting. (nowhere near 16M distinct
colours) Lower-end CRTs will make it difficult too.

------
mixmax
I'm glad I didn't become a graphic designer.

I would suck.

------
daniel-cussen
Seeing as other people sounded like they had a hard time, I took a long time
taking the test. My eyes hurt after a while (I think it's because the light
cones get saturated) so I'm taking a break. After ten minutes of taking this,
I literally couldn't see straight; the lines on the page looked like
squiggles.

Update: got 19 (best is 0). Small problems across the map, in yellows, cyans,
light purples, and pinks.

<http://i35.tinypic.com/2lm6mi1.jpg>

------
manvsmachine
Scored a 4 on my laptop LCD, all problems in the cyans. I found that it helped
to do it kind of like a MergeSort: separate hues into 3 groups at the extremes
/ middle, sort each group separately, then correct any errors where they
overlap.

<http://i33.tinypic.com/650keu.png>

------
astrec
Scored 18. All my troubles were in the Greens. Anyone know if that's
significant? Monitor? Or I just suck at green?

~~~
peakok
I scored 80 on my CRT, but 0 on my LCD. Obviously the monitor is a very
determining factor. So either you re a bit weaker in the greens, either it's
your monitor that is. I would bet on the second possibility.

~~~
saad0105050
Scored 0 on Samsung 17" CRT :) It felt so good when I was sucking at
javascript hacks.

------
sh1mmer
4 is pretty good. :)

I would have thought that brightness would have been the main factor in a
monitor, surely all the hues are relative. You aren't trying to pick something
colour realistic from life, you are just ranking relative to the rest of the
screen.

------
davidw
I think it'd be more fun to write a bit of javascript to do it.

------
omakase
Wow! It really sucks being colour blind -- I scored 51 :(. Thankfully I'm not
the designer at my startup.

I wish I saved a screenshot to share my embarrassment.

~~~
earth2marsh
strangely enough, this was your 51st backtype comment... and you had 51 people
following you at the time...

------
Hates_
Perfect 0

<http://www.ur-ban.com/galleryv2/d/15493-2/perfect_colour.png>

~~~
lux
Me too! Surprised me, actually :)

I wonder how many other people in my age group there were, it didn't say... It
does look like men from 20-29 mostly fared really well according to the graph,
but it would be cool to see more detail anyway.

------
roundbrackets
After a lot of squinting I ended up with 4. I seem to have trouble in the
bluish range. My eyes are hurting now.

------
dkokelley
I only did the first bar, but I got all of those right. Some of them might
have just been luck though.

------
rainface
I see this as much a color sorting ability as it is a demonstration of your
monitors color accuracy.

~~~
rainface
I should add I tried the test on my laptop yesterday and scored a 90?, tried
it on my cinema display today and scored a 7.

------
fauigerzigerk
My score was 12 (on an old laptop screen). Cyans ruined my "intelligence" :)

------
STHayden
I'm pretty happy with my score or 11... male, 20-29

------
KevBurnsJr
Your score: 0

You have perfect color vision!

------
louislouis
20 - arh im going blind

------
elurin
scored 0 on acer laptops' lcd.

------
trezor
Score 37. On my laptop LCD. This was pretty damn hard :P

As a geek nitpick: Not sure I'd refer to this as "colour IQ", as I don't see
how this relates to _intelligence_.

~~~
peakok
I would argue that there is indeed some kind of "color affinity", if we don't
want to call it color intelligence. My father is a painter, and at some
workshops people often asked him how to get some specific color or another. He
told me that it was a problem he didn't understood, because he never
encountered it even when he started painting. Colors just come easily to him,
in a intuitive way, he never had to read theory about it.

To me, there is some parallelism with the guys who are gifted at math or logic
: there are a lot of things that come intuitively to them where others have to
struggle. The difference is that we are more prone to call them smart than
people with other sort of abilities (musicians, painters, etc.).

